# Acrylic Ballpoint



## QuakerBoy (Feb 24, 2017)

This is a polyester resin in purple, green, turquoise and Silver.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## sea trout (Feb 26, 2017)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

wvdawg said:


> Nice!





sea trout said:


> Very nice!!!!!!!!!



Thank you both


----------

